# Almost half a year since Tex came home - celebration ideas



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Tex _was _one of the several hundred Texan rescues. Now he _is _a very loved hedgehog with a forever home.

We met in Ohio on Feb 15th when he got of the mainline train. Tiny little guy was a fighter, an instigator, I was told. He needed to get out of the van/train. Instantly, he was my boy. We trekked with 10 other hedgies a couple states away and helped send them on their way to become Canadian citizens. Then we turned toward home, arriving on the 16th where he met Hedgiedaddy. On the 17th, Hedgiedaddy and I agreed on his full name: Tex Buckaroo Hufflepuff.

Hedgiedaddy and I are trying to figure out if we should celebrate adoption day or homecoming day... maybe both. And we're trying to figure out how to celebrate.

Lil Buckaroo doesn't like mealies... in fact, he'll run away. Laps up veggies, but only through a straw or syringe. Sniffs and licks wet cat food & meat baby food, but doesn't chow down. So the traditional mealie, veggie, & meat "party platter" is out of the question for him. He seems only to like hedgiebags, wheeling, pooping on plastic in private, snuggling on the couch, and drinking his own bathwater :roll:

The only thing I can think of is to put two wheels in his house overnight.

Any other ideas?


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Aww, what a wonderful occasion, or occasions. I think both days would be cute if you have enough things planned. 
Maybe, to start off, making a special veggie, baby food delight mixture and let him have as much as he wants. Then, playtime opstical course with mommy and daddy, and next, a new snuggly hedgie bag or place to hide. To finish off, a cuddle session on the couch with the proud parents until their bedtime and his midnight party time! :mrgreen: 
Whatever you guys decide to do, will be really fun for all three of you! Have fun and take lots of pictures!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I have to tell you, I honestly laughed out loud when I read he enjoys drinking his own bathwater!! :lol: Silly Tex!


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Will you be attending the Milwaukee Rendezvous, Oct 1st - 3rd? Many people will be there with their TTW's. There is also a special Celebration for them on Saturday night with a slide show. Even if you can't go, they are wanting pictures of the TTW's.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Though I would love to go, we don't have plans to do so. I'm looking over the events and really would like to though... there must be a way to do this... hmm...


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Happy 6 months in your wonderful new home Tex. I guess that means Willie and Waylon have been here 6 months too as smhufflepuff helped transport my beautiful little Tweeds. 

Enjoy your celebration Tex and I'll think of what the Mr fussies might like. :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Smhufflepuff you are such a wonderful person for going to such great lengths to help all those poor hedgies. Happy 6 months to Tex!

Nancy I love your boys names


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Aw, happy six months in your home, Tex. <3 Wishing you many years of happiness with your family, little fella. You certainly deserve it, especially after all you've been through.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

It was so sweet of you to take him in and it makes me so happy that there was so many people that stepped up to help these little ones that had come from such a bad situation. Now they can be loved and cared for and have happy lives. I'm at a loss of ideas for a celebration idea but if you take pics I would definitely love to see the happy occasion


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy 6 month anniversary. Time sure does fly.

If there is any chance of going, go. You will never regret going to a hedgehog show, and the Milwaukee shows have been just awesome in the past. They are filled with a lot of great informational talks, conformation shows are always interesting and entertaining, and there are just a lot of great people to get to chat with face to face. At the last show we had a great time and spent very late nights in others' hotel rooms just chatting and telling stories. Lots of laughter was had. The downside of going, is the drive through Chicago. 

The Stormrider Hedgehogs are working on going. I didn't think we were going to get to go, but things are changing for the better and it looks like we may be able to attend afterall .


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Here's Tex in his igloo. He's a hedgiebag in an igloo boy, but is hiding under some yellow fleece because his hedgiebags & other linens still needed to come out of the dryer for his special night. Also special is the addition of a second wheel for two nights of celebration.

Shortly after taking this "before" picture, I picked my little boy up and we snuggled. We talked for a long while about the adventures he'd been on and how life was very different here than it had been before. We talked about the long trip on the train. And the trip he and I shared with the Canadian hedgies. I told him about the ones whose names I knew and the stories I'd heard about them. I told him how very glad I was to meet him that one day in February and how happy I am he is a part of my life. I said that I hoped he was happy and that things were better for him now. I told him that he's my beautiful hedgie boy and I would always do my very best to take care of him. I held him close and reiterated that I loved him - he hears that at least twice a day (mornings and night time).

By morning, he had coated the white wheel with evidence of nighttime running and demonstrated that the yellow wheel was also to his liking. I didn't get a pic of that :mrgreen:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

That was beautiful and touching. I have no doubt that he both loves you and is thankful for his new life.


----------

